# Ag or industrial tires??



## Larry in OK (Jul 22, 2010)

I expect to drop the hammer on a new CUt with in the next couple of weeks. 
I've pretty well made up my mind on a Kioti CK20S and want some opions on tire choice.
The majority of my work will working my truck garden of just under 1/2 an acre. Of course I'll be doing other stuff around the place but that will likely be the primary use. 
I'm leaning toward ag tires for the slightly narrower footprint working between rows for cultivatiing.
Am I missing anything going with AG over Industrial tires?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Nope! Unless you go out on your lawn a lot and take sharp turns, the Ags in my opinion are the only way to go, if you want the best traction all the time. Do the Kiotis have hydros these days? I almost bought one back when, but they only had manual transmissions, and wouldn't you know it, I still ended up with a Deere with a manual.....


----------



## Larry in OK (Jul 22, 2010)

They have HST but the one I put a deposit on this morning is gear, with industrial tires.
It would have been several weeks at least to get one in with ag tires and after looking at the actual size of the tires I don't think it will be an issue.


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

I have the R4's on my JD 790. I wanted a compromise, better traction than a Turf, but less yard damage than an Ag. Sounds like for your use Ags would be better! ~~ grnspot110


----------



## farmergeorge (Aug 13, 2010)

I think you'll like the industrial tires ok. I have them on my branson 3510i and it pulls my plows better than my ford 3000 did. It's not an old super A but I think you can make it fit in the rows,and you'll have less soil compaction.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Hi Larry "Near Neighbor we are"

Now on to the tires, IMO R4'S beat the snot out of ag's for these reasons:
1. stronger sidewall
2. beefier rim
3. less soil compaction

I maintain a lot of lakefront (read jagged rocks) which tears the hell out of ag's but does little to the R4's in addition I till a large garden and they leave no marks to clean up.
Mow 7 acres spring thru fall and ruts never appear regardless of the soil condition! They also handle my back hoe better than ag's. Should you come to Grand Lake (Delaware county) stop by!

Dean


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Here's another thread on the subject atarted by someone else. http://www.tractorforum.com/f154/what-tires-do-you-run-831/ The industrials are the best of both worlds from the sounds of it, though the ags get better traction in loose soil, mud and snow I believe. Up here in Idaho where we get lots of snow, the ags sure do better than the industrials, but I suspect that you don't get to much snow there in Oklahoma!


----------



## Larry in OK (Jul 22, 2010)

After more research I tihnk I'll be happy with the ind. tires. Should have it by Thursday so weather permitting I'll have a real good idea by the end of the weekend.

Dean, I didn't know there was enough soil over the jagged rocks around Grove and Grand to allow a tiller to be used.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

"Dean, I didn't know there was enough soil over the jagged rocks around Grove and Grand to allow a tiller to be used.  "

Only in my raised bed garden :lmao:


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Larry in OK said:


> After more research I tihnk I'll be happy with the ind. tires. Should have it by Thursday so weather permitting I'll have a real good idea by the end of the weekend.
> 
> Dean, I didn't know there was enough soil over the jagged rocks around Grove and Grand to allow a tiller to be used.


Well.....One it shows up, it could be wheeless and on cinderblocks and I'm certain you'd be happy!:lmao:


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Nice garden area Dean! Did you have to import the soil, or did you just go across the street with the loader?


----------



## Larry in OK (Jul 22, 2010)

After tilling my 2 garden patches that total a little over a 1/4 acre The ind. tires are just fine for my needs.
So far I'm happy with my little Kioti, got about 6 hours on it now. Mostly tilling but I also moved some mulch around with the loader. After only 2 days I don't know how I managed with out a loader in the past.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

A tractor without a loader is just about useless in my opinion unless you just mow lawn! Glad to hear you like the Kioti. How much does that loader pick up by the way? I ask because it sure looks as though it has some tough cylinders.


----------



## Larry in OK (Jul 22, 2010)

Factory specs on the loader are lift capacity to full height is 1076# and break out at pivot pins is 1515#.
Sure beats the heck out of a shovel and a dump cart.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Amen to that brother! I might be only 43, but believe me when I say I've paid my dues in that regard.


----------



## Larry in OK (Jul 22, 2010)

I've only got 5 years on you. Shovel work has been pretty limited the last year or so for me, I blew out the bicep tendon in my right arm in July of '09. Got it mostly fixed but it limits how much shovel work I can do.

Spent a couple hours pushing around brush piles on the wooded hillside on the back of my place and generally learning how to use the loader this afternoon, again, how the heck did I live with out a loader for so long.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Might check out pallet forks next. I bought a set and there's no doubt that they are a must have! Got everything including firewood on pallets. No more heavy lifting here!


----------

